# Triangle



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you please tell me what the symbol (yellow triangle) means.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I usually noticed yellow triangle being used in road signs.


----------



## shaigri (Dec 19, 2009)

Her microchip has been updated with her new owners details and it also now has an alert on it so hopefully if anyone does find her they will take her to a vet to be scanned


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

shaigri said:


> Her microchip has been updated with her new owners details and it also now has an alert on it so hopefully if anyone does find her they will take her to a vet to be scanned


Is this post really for this thread? :nonod:


----------

